# P. dianthum harvest time



## Paul (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello,

Is there anyone to long how long does is take before harvesting dry seeds on P. dianthum, please?
I think it should take more than a year, but how "exactly"?


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 10, 2007)

approx 10 months


----------



## Rick (Jun 10, 2007)

10 months seems real long for a pardopetalum. Was that a guestimate Uri?

I don't have any experience with dianthum, but my lowii capsules won't last longer than 4-5 months. So far the longest multifloral I have experience with is 8 months (supardii).

Maybe dianthum is the exception.

Matt Gore has done parishii that should be close too.


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 10, 2007)

No not really- I recalled that that was the time it took


----------



## gore42 (Jun 10, 2007)

I had good germination with parishii harvesting the pods at 7 months, but I harvested green. Not sure how long they would have taken to be ready for dry harvest. 

- Matt


----------



## gore42 (Jun 10, 2007)

Actually, I see that it was just a bit longer than 7 months ... I pollinated on March 24, then sowed the seed on the first of November. 

- Matt


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 10, 2007)

Funny...haynaldianum is a close realative, and that's only a little more than 3 months as I recall....Take care, Eric


----------



## Rick (Jun 10, 2007)

It sounds like parishii and dianthum are special (slow) cases for multiflorals.

Learn something new every day!


----------



## Paul (Jun 11, 2007)

Thank's a lot for your answers!  

Is it normal that the pollinated flower doesn't fade whereas the pod seems to grow a little?

I'm not 100% sure the pollination is a success or a failure, even after 45 days! !


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 11, 2007)

hmm 
I don't think haynaldianum is that close to dianthum - ok they are close in the taxonomic subtree but have at look at the flowers - haynaldianum is close to lowii and dianthum is close to parishii that's about it imo.

My haynaldianum pods took at least 10 month too - and germinations has always been very poor with that specie at least on the media I use . 



Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Funny...haynaldianum is a close realative, and that's only a little more than 3 months as I recall....Take care, Eric


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2007)

hmmm, my haynaldianum album matured it's pod in a little over 3 months.


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2007)

Paul said:


> Thank's a lot for your answers!
> 
> Is it normal that the pollinated flower doesn't fade whereas the pod seems to grow a little?
> 
> I'm not 100% sure the pollination is a success or a failure, even after 45 days! !



The time to flower wilt after pollination seems long to me too. Again I've never done parrishii or dianthum so can't say for sure. The only species I've done that holds up that long after pollination is hirsuitisimum. Everything else usually lasts only for one or two weeks for me, with henryanum wilting in just a day or so after pollination. I will have to defer to Uri or Matt for their answers.


----------



## Paul (Jun 12, 2007)

I will post a photo to be sure...


----------



## Paul (Jun 12, 2007)

The pollinated flower with the pod is on the left, you can see it's a little bigger than the non-pollinated flower pod (on the top-right)
what do you think? is it good or not?


----------



## gore42 (Jun 12, 2007)

You'll know when the bloom dries up and doesn't drop... but it looks good so far.

- Matt


----------



## Paul (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok Matt, I just find that the pod is quite small, but it's probably normal?


----------



## Roy (Jun 13, 2007)

I just checked my pod list and I harvested a 'selfing pod' from dianthum at 7 months and germination was very good. The selfing pod was one of the largest I've had on a multi floral. Your pod looks to be progressing the way mine did. I used liemianum onto the same dianthum and has produced good seed with the same harvest time and the pod being only half the size of the selfing. I was told that both pods would have been ready at 5 months. A note though, cultural environments will alter maturity times of Paph pods greatly.
Roy


----------



## Paul (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank's a lot, Roy!:clap: 

Last question: does this species need a special media for sowing or a standart Paph media is suitable?


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2007)

My dianthum grows in the same standard paph mix I use for the size pot it is in, ie, small pot, a fine mix, a large pot, slightly coarser.


----------



## Faan (Jun 15, 2007)

Is'nt there somewhere a list or something available that would give an indication of how long one should wait before a green pod is ready for sowing? On what do you base the decision to say that the pod is ready? I do not know whether it is good or bad but I sometimes feel the pod and when it is not hard it is for sure that there is nothing going on inside. Has some research been done on the topic. One would not like to loose a pod by harvesting too early. The above is about species and ripening of complexes could be even more guess work I presume.


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2007)

I can't remember where I saw it, and I'm not sure it was for slippers. But I remember a paper that talked about measuring the length and girth of pods, and tracking the rate of change to note 2 fast growth periods.

I think the pods were good to go after the 2nd fast growth period ended.

Of the 80 or so species of paphs, I think of set pods on at least 20 now, and have covered all subgenera. Parishii/dianthum seem to be real slugs compared to the rest of pardopetalum, but they are faster than virtually any barbata I've done, which can clear a year without much problem.

I don't worry too much about missing paph pods splitting. They have a prolonged period of yellowing and browning, and the split seams becoming prominent. In comparison Phalaenopsis capsules can give you virtually no warning and split wide open in a night!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 17, 2007)

Faan said:


> Is'nt there somewhere a list or something available that would give an indication  of how long one should wait before a green pod is ready for sowing? ... The above is about species and ripening of complexes could be even more guess work I presume.



with over 30,000 species and 100,000 hybrids, that'd be some list!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2007)

This page is temporarily down, but when it comes back up, it might be of assistance:
http://www.orchidculture.com/PODS/


----------



## Kyle (Jun 18, 2007)

Rick said:


> I can't remember where I saw it, and I'm not sure it was for slippers. But I remember a paper that talked about measuring the length and girth of pods, and tracking the rate of change to note 2 fast growth periods.



I think the link was posted on one of the two orchid forums. The article was written by Marylin Light. I read it and it sounded like an interesting technique. Goolge might be your friend in this case. Or try to track down Marylin Light.

If you find the link to the article, please post it, I would like to print it out.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2007)

Google also!


----------

